# Best R9 280x



## whiplash (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi..i am going to assemble a new PC and I have been suggested at tdf under pc components section to get a r9 280x graphics card. There are a few cards available but I need to know the best r9 280x card..i would be buying from delhi..if u guys know any local shops to get the card cheaply would b appreciated too


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 1, 2014)

Fill up the questionnaire: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/149373-graphic-card-buying-advice-template.html


----------



## whiplash (Feb 1, 2014)

Would be buying Seasonic S12II 620 W ..and I have googled about r9280x graphic cards but I am just confused which card to buy..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 2, 2014)

whiplash said:


> Would be buying Seasonic S12II 620 W ..and I have googled about r9280x graphic cards but I am just confused which card to buy..



get the one which fits in your budget.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 2, 2014)

Many options there -get what is cheap

HIS GRAPHICS CARD RADEON R9 280X 3GB DDR5 (H280XQM3G2M - R9 280X - - 23,624.00)

SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD DUAL X R9 280X 3GB DDR5 OC (R9-280X -DUAL-X-OC - R9-280X -DUAL-X-OC - - 29,500.00)

ASUS GRAPHICS CARD R9 280X DC2 3GB DDR5 (R9280X-DC2-3GD5 - R9280X-DC2-3GD5 - - 29,500.00)

Among these 3 best is Asus one


----------



## Cilus (Feb 2, 2014)

But the price is not justified at all. I think The Asus one is available at lower price in lot of places. My choice will be the HIS one because of its price. Also HIS Ice QX2 Cooler is considered one of the best custom coolers and it can compete easily with other coolers like Direct CU II, Sapphire VaporX n Gigabyte Tri-X coolers.


----------



## Hiesenberg (Feb 3, 2014)

Cilus said:


> But the price is not justified at all. I think The Asus one is available at lower price in lot of places. My choice will be the HIS one because of its price. Also HIS Ice QX2 Cooler is considered one of the best custom coolers and it can compete easily with other coolers like Direct CU II, Sapphire VaporX n Gigabyte Tri-X coolers.



+1 to this. HIS IceQX2 cooler is very efficient and at times better than ASUS Direct CU 2 coolers. - HIS R9 280X IceQ x2 Turbo Review - Temperature, Acoustics and Power Consumption
Now coming to performance against ASUS DC2 Turbo, it would be behind by 4-5 fps, but then this can reduced by overclocking the card. There is very small miniscule diffrence in FPS betweet the overclocked version of both HIS & ASUS (though i dont think we have overclocked HIS Turbo in indian market as yet) - HIS R9 280X IceQ x2 Turbo Review - Crysis 3 (FPS)
You can get HIS IceQX2 from MD Computers at around 22k. Now its your decision whether the extra 6-7k for ASUS Top version is justified or not


----------



## Harshverma (Feb 23, 2014)

go for Sapphire R9 280X ToXic edition gpu and as its 30.8cm long , get a nice cabinet , it has tri cooler which keeps you gpu cooler even on +150Mhz GPU Clock so u can overclock it its available for 26.5k-27k at Nehru Place


----------

